# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Рисунки

## RixAlex

Выкладайте свои рисунки если умеете рисовать)
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Сильно заметно что я анимешник?)))

----------


## Sanych

Особенно по последней картинке

----------


## vova230

Вот примерно так.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

вот, в ещё школе как-то баловался. с каво срисовано, думаю в курсе ))

фоткал наскоряк, так ште качество не ахти...

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Да, ребята, мне с вами не сравниться.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

... и это уцелело. а вообще, раньше много машинок было.
мне тогда лет 14-15 было ))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот нашел: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], но не мое.

----------


## Vanya

всё это на байнетсе есть. сюда только по просьбе Вовы выкидываю 

от руки:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

фотошоп:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

фотошоп:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

фотошоп (эта работа в процессе ещё):
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

изображения кликабельны

----------


## vova230

Оказывается есть еще таланты у нас на форуме.

----------


## Sanych

Кому не лень, кликайте по понравившимся картинкам и не только в этой теме. Это продливает их жизнь на фотохостинге.

----------

